# Stanhopea tigrina var. nigroviolacea ???



## nikv (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi!

This is a first bloom on a Stanhopea that I purchased many years ago at the SFOS show. It was a tiny seedling wrapped in spagnum and aluminum foil. It was about the size of my small finger. The tag lists the vendor as Orchideas Rio Verde in Mexico. It has grown up and finally bloomed. I was surprised to see the color of the flower. It measures about five inches across and about six inches tall. It has a delightful scent. I was just expecting to see darker spotting on the petals. Do you think this is the true species, a hybrid, or something else altogether? Any thoughts are welcome.







And the best I could do for a whole plant photo:






Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 18, 2010)

i don't have any idea....
how old is the flower?


----------



## nikv (Oct 18, 2010)

Not sure. I first noticed it when I went into the greenhouse Saturday morning. I'm guessing it was already a day or two old by then. I took these photos on Sunday.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry! This is no Stanhopea tigrina var. nigroviolacea. Var. nigroviolacea is very dark brown and much larger. In fact, I don't think it's a Stanhopea at all. It maybe a hybrid with a related species, possibly with a coryanthe.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 18, 2010)

it's definitely interesting, and does sort of look like a cross with a coryanthes; definitely not a straight stanhopea from what I've seen


----------



## Shiva (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's a link with a picture of a true nigroviolacea.
http://www.orchidspecies.com/stannigroviolacea.htm

Michel


----------



## nikv (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks, Shiva! That is more in line with what I was expecting. At this point, I don't even think there's any nigroviolacea in the background of my plant, which leaves me wondering what I could possibly have. Probably will never know.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2010)

Can you contact the vendor? -- maybe they know.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2010)

What makes you think it's not a straight Stanhopea? Sure looks like one to me. The flower does look a bit old, but I do agree that it should be darker to be a tigrina or nigrovilolacea.


----------



## John M (Oct 19, 2010)

Ah, that's disappointing, Nik. Orchideas Rio Verde strikes again! I bought a number of things that came from them way back in the early 90's...all seedlings. None turned out to be labelled correctly. I wouldn't give anything from them my valuable bench space again, even if the plants were free! It's not worth the investment of time and money to raise mislabelled seedlings to blooming.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

but at least it is beautiful


----------



## tim (Oct 19, 2010)

jesus am i the only one who's gonna say this looks just like what i'd expect out of a semi-alba, an 'aureum' type tigrina? get thee a photo to Rudolph Jenny quick!! Olaf do you know him?


----------



## tenman (Oct 19, 2010)

The flower looks unusually washed-out, the 'red' an unusual color for stanhopea. What are your temperatures like? Any recent chemical applications?

I'd definitely give it a chance to rebloom before making a call.


----------



## nikv (Oct 19, 2010)

tim said:


> jesus am i the only one who's gonna say this looks just like what i'd expect out of a semi-alba, an 'aureum' type tigrina? get thee a photo to Rudolph Jenny quick!! Olaf do you know him?


I have Dr. Jenny's email address as I sent him photos of another "unknown" Stanhopea which he identified as jenishiana. I was thinking of sending him photos of this one. I went into the greenhouse this morning with camera in hand to take additional photos when I noticed that the flower has withered. So I guess I'll have to wait for the next time it blooms. Anyway, whatever it is, I do like it and plan on keeping it. I've had this baby for so many years and I'm just not willing to part with it. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Pete (Oct 20, 2010)

its a straight stanhopea. and its not a nigroviolacea. possibly standard tipo form but an old flower. they only last 36 hours in perfect condition...


----------



## Pete (Oct 20, 2010)

and dont be ridiculous about a semi-alba. this is *not* a semi-alba. nor has there ever been any semi-albas of any stanhopeas that I have *ever*heard of.


----------



## tim (Oct 20, 2010)

just because you've not heard of one doesn't make it the case. none of mine fade by turning a lighter shade of the original color...at least I don't remember that being the case...

half-way down this page: http://www.autrevie.com/Stanhopea/stanhopea_nigroviolacea.html


----------



## Pete (Oct 21, 2010)

id bet a million dollars its not a semi alba. and all of my stanhopeas fade their color after about 4 days..


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice fragrance? I had a tigrinum (looked exactly like the IOSP photo) and it smelled like the basement of a frat house the day after a party.


----------



## Pete (Oct 22, 2010)

grim. i cant remember what mine smell like


----------

